# Rubik's Clock New WR 5.05 Sebastian Pino Castillo



## mati rubik (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi! we have great news from Chile, where the bicentenario open is taking place!

Sebastian Pino Castillo just "clocked" 5.05 for a new WR on the Rubik's Clock puzzle!

Check out the picture below!







Video also available here:

[youtubeHD]ewyWxJn35oM[/youtubeHD]


----------



## ianini (Sep 26, 2010)

:O


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Whoa!!! Congrats!!! David 
edit: Nice jump up the rankings though. Look like a very fast solve, little moves. Scramble?


----------



## Forte (Sep 26, 2010)

wtffffffffff


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## aronpm (Sep 26, 2010)

wut


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

Wtf???


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 26, 2010)

Believe me, guys, i know it looks weird, crazy, even suspicious, I can´t believe it either. I just know it DID happen and it's true


----------



## Escher (Sep 26, 2010)

LOL WTF

That was like a 6 turn solution.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 26, 2010)

I am dissapoint, I logged on to Speedsolving to read Rubik'd *** New WR 5.05
I selectively read i guess, and i got way too excited. xD
This is still insane though


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's his score sheet for the session:


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 26, 2010)

What?!?!?!


----------



## blade740 (Sep 26, 2010)

Anybody have the scramble?


----------



## Truncator (Sep 26, 2010)

wat


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2010)

Any news about Gabriel?


----------



## Diniz (Sep 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Any news about Gabriel?


 
4x4x4 SAR avg and single (45.19 and 48.22)

Tomorrow is the 3x3 and OH..


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 26, 2010)

Woah...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 26, 2010)

K wow.
Congrats.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing time! I have a feeling that it will be the WR for a while...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

say what!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

wtf


----------



## Meep (Sep 26, 2010)

Wonie ):


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally I did it! I wanted WR average too but it was horrible as usual (damn nerves). I want to take the oportunity to thank Olivér Perge for his awesome video, that video opened my eyes on Rubik's Clock  Thanks Olivér!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 26, 2010)

Sebastian-1 said:


> Finally I did it! I wanted WR average too but it was horrible as usual (damn nerves). I want to take the oportunity to thank Olivér Perge for his awesome video, that video opened my eyes on Rubik's Clock  Thanks Olivér!


 
Well, this was one of my most amazing cubing experience to read this.  I am really happy I helped you, and it feels really amazing to actually have something to do with your WR. 

Congratulations again, and thank you!  Hopefully this video will open more cuber's eyes.


----------



## Laura O (Sep 26, 2010)

Congratulations, Sebastián.
Do you have the scrambles for your solves?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2010)

PLEASE use the resizing option. Those pictures fit on *nobody's* screen, there's no detail in them requiring such enormous resolution, and they just take a loooong time to load (*3 minutes* for the first picture for me).

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19636-Photos-RESIZE-please


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 26, 2010)

@StefanPochmann: The WR is just THAT big


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 26, 2010)

I thought I broke the record, then I saw his last name.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 26, 2010)

WTF that's damn so lucky
congrats though


----------



## Erik (Sep 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> PLEASE use the resizing option. Those pictures fit on *nobody's* screen, there's no detail in them requiring such enormous resolution, and they just take a loooong time to load (*3 minutes* for the first picture for me).
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?19636-Photos-RESIZE-please


 
I second that, it almost caused my laptop to crash. Congrats.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 26, 2010)

wattt


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice solve, looked nice and easy but a low 5 is intense anyway  Too bad the average was fail, but that happens.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 26, 2010)

Dang, even though I don't solve the clock, it looks pretty intense.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 26, 2010)

wtf


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 26, 2010)

That's insane, congratulations. Can't wait to see the scramble!


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

i demand scramble :I


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

<3 the dude's hair.


----------



## ariasamie (Sep 26, 2010)

the guy next to him was happier!


Spoiler


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 26, 2010)

Woah, what in the world... 
Congrats btw!


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry to take so long!

The scamble is here:



Spoiler



UU u=1
dd d=4

dU u=2
dU d=5

dd u=-2
UU d=0

Ud u=0
Ud d=0

dU u=3
UU

Ud u=-5
UU

UU u=0
Ud

UU u=-1
dU

UU u=4
UU

dd d=-3
dd

dU
dd

Result
Front:
1 4 6 
12 2 2 
6 1 2 
Back:
6 10 11 
11 6 6 
10 6 6



Thanks a lot for your posts 

I do sub-5 easily with it.


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 27, 2010)

ahhh that's why you were wearing a scarf, it was chile out!!! ahhh. i see your logic.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> ahhh that's why you were wearing a scarf, it was chile out!!! ahhh. i see your logic.


 
You are so punny!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 27, 2010)

Sebastian-1 said:


> Sorry to take so long!
> 
> The scamble is here:
> 
> ...


 
:O

That scramble is crazy! First time I choked and 11.xx-ed it.

Nice job! 5.05 is ridiculous, that's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Laura O (Sep 27, 2010)

Sebastian-1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that scramble is easy. Just tried it for the first time and got a 6.46 - without warming up and with cold hands. :tu


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Any news about Gabriel?


 
I too am wondering if there's any updates. Anyone got anything?

On-topic: Is this the only time that a WR was set by the WCA Delegate of the competition?


----------



## Faz (Sep 27, 2010)

RvB


----------



## anders (Sep 27, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> On-topic: Is this the only time that a WR was set by the WCA Delegate of the competition?



Edouard Chambon and Edouard Chambon


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting point, Phillip! However we have other examples from the past, the rule which says the scramble has to be provided by the WCA delegate is quite new, so I'm assuming only Ron (and maybe Edouard) broke a WR with a scramble given (printed) by himself. So after Ron, Sebastián comes close second.

Obviously this is no reason for being suspicious, it's just an interesting fact.


----------



## Toad (Sep 27, 2010)

O__________________O


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2010)

I think this will be like Erik's 3x3 WR: It smashes the old one by soooooooo much (lucky), so it will be the WR for a long time. Anyway, nice solve. :tu


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 27, 2010)

wow, congrats!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 28, 2010)

You deserve it!! Sebastian is a great cuber and an excellent WCA delegate, oh, i almost forgot, Sebastian is a GREAT person. Im very proud for you to place Chile in the top of worldwide speedsolving.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

owned the old WR


----------

